# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Euthanasie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat wordt er onder euthanasie verstaan?*
Euthanasie is het opzettelijk levensbeëindigend handelen door een ander dan de betrokkene op diens verzoek. Zo is dit gedefinieerd door de Staatscommissie voor euthanasie, die in 1985 door het toenmalige kabinet de opdracht kreeg duidelijkheid te verschaffen in de discussies over euthanasie. Sindsdien wordt die definitie overal in Nederland gehanteerd.
Gegeven deze definitie, dan zal duidelijk zijn dat de volgende punten niet onder euthanasie vallen:
*1. Staken of niet starten van een (medische) behandeling die naar heersend medisch inzicht zinloos is.*
Een behandeling die volgens artsen voor een patiënt geen enkele zin meer heeft, wordt gestaakt of niet gestart. Het sterven kan intreden; de natuur kan zijn gang gaan. Dit is uiteraard iets anders dan het sterven forceren door het toedienen van een euthanaticum zoals bij euthanasie het geval is.
*2. Staken of niet starten van een (medische) behandeling omdat er geen toestemming voor is.*
Sinds de WGBo is er voor (ingrijpende) behandelingen toestemming nodig. het kan zijn dat de patiënt in een wilsverklaring (bijvoorbeeld het behandelverbod) heeft vastgelegd dat hij/zij bepaalde behandelingen weigert. In principe mogen deze dan niet uitgevoerd worden. Het kan ook zijn dat een vertegenwoordiger van de patiënt geen toestemming geeft voor een behandeling. Dit geldt evenzwaar als de toestemming van de patiënt.
_3. Palliatieve sedatie._
Onder palliatieve sedatie verstaat de NVVE de combinatie van terminale pijnbestrijding en terminale sedatie. Er wordt gebruik gemaakt van zowel morfine tegen pijn en/of benauwdheid, als van Dormicum tegen angst en onrust. Er wordt geen voedsel en vocht meer langs natuurlijke weg ingenomen en ook niet meer kunstmatig toegediend. De patiënt overlijdt uiteindelijk aan zijn aandoening. Ook palliatieve sedatie is normaal medisch handelen en heeft niets van doen met euthanasie.
Euthanasie heeft maar 1 doel: de (door de patiënt gewenste) dood. Alle andere genoemde mogelijke beslissingen rond het levenseinde hebben de bedoeling de dood niet tegen te houden. Leven niet verlengen is iets anders dan leven beëindigen.
Waarom we hier zo over uitwijden is omdat er veel misverstanden zijn in de praktijk over wat nou wel en niet euthanasie is. Sinds de invoering van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding op 1 april 2002 zijn artsen niet meer strafbaar als ze zich houden aan de, in deze wet gestelde, zorgvuldigheidseisen. Alle andere genoemde beslissingen worden gezien als medisch zorgvuldig handelen.

*Hoe moet ik het regelen als ik euthanasie wil?*
In Nederland bestaat er geen recht op euthanasie. Het valt ook dus niet met 100% zekerheid te regelen. U kunt wel de kans vergroten dat een arts uw wens respecteert.
Het eerste belangrijke punt is dat u uw wensen met uw behandelend arts bespreekt. Het is daarbij van groot belang dat beide partijen zich zo duidelijk mogelijk uitspreken over hun wensen en grenzen.
Als tweede is dan van belang dat u een schriftelijk verzoek heeft waarin u verklaart dat u euthanasie wilt hebben onder bepaalde omstandigheden. U kunt zo'n verzoek zelf opstellen. Dit vereist echter wel kennis van medisch-juridisch begrippen. U kunt de verklaring ook bij de NVVE aanvragen als u lid bent. Een euthanasieverzoek kan enerzijds helpen bij het gesprek met uw arts en anderzijds kan uw arts later aantonen dat hij gehandeld heeft op uw verzoek.
Mocht u in dit gesprek de sterke indruk krijgen dat uw arts niet open staat voor euthanasie, dan kunt u overwegen om een andere arts te kiezen. Uw eigen arts kan u hierbij eventueel helpen.

*Ik heb een euthanasieverzoek. Kan ik dan euthanasie krijgen als ik dement ben?*
De kans dat u euthanasie krijgt wanneer u diep dement bent, is nauwelijks aanwezig. De argumenten van de (meeste) verpleeghuisartsen zijn tweeledig. Bij euthanasie wil de arts voor de uitvoering nog een laatste keer vragen of u de euthanasie werkelijk wilt. Dit is niet meer mogelijk wanneer u diep dement bent. Daarnaast is de arts over het algemeen van mening dat een demente patiënt niet ondraaglijk lijdt, wat een van de zorgvuldigheidseisen is. Dementie is op zichzelf dus geen reden voor euthanasie.
Het kan echter zijn dat u naast dementie een andere aandoening krijgt, bijvoorbeeld kanker, waardoor uiteindelijk de arts wel overtuigd kan zijn van de ondraaglijkheid van uw lijden en op grond van uw verklaring besluit levensbeëindigend te handelen.
In geval van dementie heeft u vaak veel meer aan uw behandelverbod. Deze is - in tegenstelling tot uw euthanasieverklaring - rechtens afdwingbaar.

*Als ik in coma raak, hoe kan ik dan zorgen dat een arts op de hoogte is van mijn wensen en deze ook respecteert?*
Als eerste is het belangrijk uw wensen uitvoerig op schrift te stellen, bijvoorbeeld door gebruik te maken van het euthanasieverzoek van de NVVE. Deze verklaring moet u bespreken met uw huisarts en eventueel behandelend specialist. Dan zijn zij in ieder geval op de hoogte. Tevens raden wij u aan (een kopie van) de euthanasieverklaring altijd bij u te dragen.
U kunt aangeven of u wel of niet behandeld wil worden als u in een coma raakt en ook hoe lang u behandeld wil worden. In principe moet een arts hieraan gehoor geven, hij kan u in ieder geval niet behandelen tegen uw wil. Dit staat in de Wet op de Geneeskundige Behandelingsovereenkomst (WGBo) die in 1995 van kracht is geworden. Een arts is echter niet verplicht euthanasie of welke andere behandeling dan ook uit te voeren.
U kunt ook iemand aanwijzen die opkomt voor uw belangen. U volmacht deze persoon hiervoor. U kunt de naam van de gevolmachtigde persoon het beste noteren op uw euthanasieverzoek, bijvoorbeeld met gebruik making van een volmachtverklaring van de NVVE.
Volgens de Nederlandse wet is de gevolmachtigde de eerste en belangrijkste persoon die een arts raadpleegt bij het nemen van beslissingen. Als u een ander aanwijst, dan telt de stem van die persoon zwaarder dan die van uw partner of kinderen. Zo kunt u, ook als uw familieleden tegen uw wensen zijn, toch zorgen dat deze zo veel mogelijk gerespecteerd worden.


*Blijft mijn euthanasieverzoek altijd geldig of moet ik hem steeds vernieuwen?*
Volgens de wet blijft een dergelijke verklaring zijn geldigheid behouden totdat het moment waarop u deze intrekt, net als bijvoorbeeld een donorcodicil. De praktijk leert dat sommige artsen het op prijs stellen als u de verklaring om de zoveel jaar opnieuw van een handtekening met datum voorziet. Zo weten zij zeker dat uw euthanasiewens nog geldt. Het is tevens een goed moment om weer eens met uw arts over uw euthanasiewens te praten.

*Weet u de naam van een arts of ziekenhuis die mij wil helpen?*
De NVVE heeft geen lijsten van artsen of instellingen die positief tegenover euthanasie staan. Als uw eigen huisarts te kennen geeft dat hij uw verzoek niet wil uitvoeren, kan hij u wellicht in contact brengen met een collega die daar anders tegenover staat.
Als u moet worden opgenomen in een ziekenhuis of andere instelling, informeer dan van te voren uitvoerig naar het beleid van de arts, afdeling en instelling ten aanzien van euthanasie. Dit voorkomt problemen op een later moment. Uw eigen huisarts kan u hierover waarschijnlijk ook adviseren.

*Mijn kinderen zijn tegen euthanasie. Kan de dokter mij nu toch helpen?*
Ja, het gaat alleen om uw eigen wens. Legt u deze heel duidelijk vast in een verklaring, bijvoorbeeld in de euthanasieverzoek van de NVVE. Zo kan de arts later, mocht hij uw wens hebben uitgevoerd en uw kinderen klagen hem hiervoor aan, heel helder aantonen dat hij uw wens heeft uitgevoerd.
Verder is het nog van belang dat u iemand als gevolmachtigde aanwijst om voor uw belangen op te komen voor het geval dat u in een situatie terecht komt dat u dat zelf niet meer kunt. Het is goed om daarvoor iemand aan te wijzen die in dezelfde richting als u denkt. Dat voorkomt problemen in de toekomt, ook voor die gemachtigde.

*Hoe word ik lid van de NVVE?*
Iedereen van 16 jaar en ouder kan zelfstandig lid van de NVVE worden. Het lidmaatschap kost € 17,50 per persoon per jaar. Als u uitsluitend AOW of bijstand ontvangt, is verlaging mogelijk tot € 8,- per persoon. Ook is het mogelijk om 'lid voor het leven' te worden. 

*Ik wil eens persoonlijk met iemand praten over euthanasie. Hebben jullie ook mensen die op bezoek komen?*
Ja, de NVVE heeft een Ledenondersteuningsdienst (LOD). Leden kunnen in een persoonlijk contact informatie en ondersteuning krijgen bij vragen en problemen rond het vrijwillige leveneinde.


*Hebben jullie artsen in dienst die mij kunnen helpen, want mijn eigen huisarts is tegen euthanasie?*
Nee, de NVVE heeft zelf geen artsen in dienst die met deze taak zijn uitgerust. Als uw eigen huisarts niet tegemoet wil/kan komen aan uw wensen dan kan hij u wellicht verwijzen naar een arts in de buurt die daar anders tegenover staat.

*Heeft de NVVE iemand die eens wat over euthanasie kan vertellen bij mij in het buurthuis?*
De NVVE komt graag bij u in het buurthuis praten, waar u ook woont! Er is een uitgebreide groep van goed geïnformeerde en getrainde vrijwilligers die, aangepast aan uw eigen wensen, spreekbeurten houdt over euthanasie, hulp bij zelfdoding en de NVVE. Neemt u hiervoor contact op met Karina Scheirlinck.

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Ondersteunt de NVVE ook ouders en artsen bij vragen rondom leven en dood van pasgeborenen?
*
Nee, de NVVE houdt zich bezig met vragen rondom levensbeëindiging op verzoek (euthanasie en hulp bij zelfdoding). Een pasgeborene kan niet om levensbeëindiging vragen en er kan dus geen sprake zijn van euthanasie.
Toch komen er in de praktijk van de gezondheidszorg complexe en moeilijke situaties voor met betrekking tot de medische behandeling van pasgeborenen. Het gaat dan met name om gevallen waarin ten aanzien van ernstig zieke of gehandicapte pasgeboren vragen ontstaan rondom leven en dood. Ouders en artsen kunnen hiervoor terecht bij Stichting Dilemma.
De stichting beschikt over een netwerk van deskundigen. Deze deskundigen zijn bereid ouders en/of hulpverleners te woord te staan. De door de stichting verleende hulp is gratis.
Stichting Dilemma is permanent telefonisch bereikbaar onder nummer: 030 - 287 19 00. Binnen kantooruren wordt men persoonlijk te woord gestaan en daarbuiten kan men een boodschap inspreken op een antwoordapparaat. Dit antwoordapparaat wordt zeer regelmatig afgeluisterd, zodat men snel zal worden teruggebeld.
Voor schriftelijke informatie: Stichting Dilemma, Postbus 20070, 3502 LB Utrecht.

*Juridische Informatie*
*Juridische informatie*
*Artikel 293 Wetboek van Strafrecht*
1. Hij die opzettelijk het leven van een ander op diens uitdrukkelijk en ernstig verlangen beëindigt, wordt gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste twaalf jaren of geldboete van de vijfde categorie.
2. Het in het eerste lid bedoelde feit is niet strafbaar, indien het is begaan door een arts die daarbij voldoet aan de zorgvuldigheidseisen, bedoeld in artikel 2 van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding en hiervan mededeling doet aan de gemeentelijke lijkschouwer overeenkomstig artikel 7, tweede lid, van de Wet op de lijkbezorging.
*Artikel 294 Wetboek van Strafrecht*
1. Hij die opzettelijk een ander tot zelfdoding aanzet, wordt, indien de zelfdoding volgt, gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste drie jaren of geldboete van de vierde categorie.
2. Hij die opzettelijk een ander bij zelfdoding behulpzaam is of hem de middelen daartoe verschaft, wordt, indien de zelfdoding volgt, gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste drie jaren of geldboete van de vierde categorie. Artikel 293, tweede lid, is van overeenkomstige toepassing.

*Rechtspraak euthanasie en hulp bij zelfdoding*
In het Wetboek van Strafrecht (1886) worden euthanasie en hulp bij zelfdoding (WvS art. 293 en art. 294) strafbaar gesteld. Euthanasie kan worden gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste twaalf jaar, hulp bij zelfdoding met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste drie jaar.
In de loop van de jaren echter zijn in de rechtspraak een aantal zorgvuldigheidseisen ontwikkeld. Tot de inwerkingtreding van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding in 2002 kon de arts, als hij aan deze zorgvuldigheidseisen had voldaan, een beroep doen op de rechtvaardigingsgrond overmacht in de zin van noodtoestand (WvS art. 40).
Het gedrag komt wel overeen met het in art. 293 c.q. art. 294 omschreven delict, is wel bewezen, maar dit gedrag is niet strafbaar omdat er sprake is van een noodtoestand, een conflict van plichten. Enerzijds heeft hij de plicht het leven te beschermen, anderzijds heeft hij de plicht een mens uit zijn ondraaglijk lijden te verlossen. Bijvoorbeeld door euthanasie toe te passen of hulp bij zelfdoding te verlenen. Na de inwerkingtreding van de nieuwe wet hoeft de arts niet meer zijn toevlucht te nemen tot het overmachtsartikel.
Door in het Wetboek van Strafrecht een bijzondere strafuitsluitingsgrond op te nemen is de arts die euthanasie toepast of hulp bij zelfdoding verleent niet langer strafbaar.
Wel moet hij, net als voor 2002, voldoen aan een aantal zorgvuldigheidseisen:
* De arts moet overtuigd zijn dat er sprake is van een vrijwillig en weloverwogen verzoek van de patiënt;
* De arts moet ervan overtuigd zijn dat er sprake is van uitzichtloos en ondraaglijk lijden van de patiënt;
* De arts moet de patiënt informeren over de situatie waarin deze zich bevindt en over diens vooruitzichten;
* De arts moet met de patiënt tot de overtuiging komen dat er voor de situatie waarin deze zich bevindt geen redelijke andere oplossing is;
* De arts moet tenminste één andere, onafhankelijke arts (consulent) raadplegen, die de patiënt ziet en schriftelijk zijn oordeel geeft over de hierboven genoemde zorgvuldigheidseisen (bij psychisch lijden moet ook een psychiater worden geraadpleegd);
* De levensbeëindiging/hulp bij zelfdoding moeten worden uitgevoerd op medisch zorgvuldige wijze. 
Tevens moet de arts euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding melden bij de gemeentelijke lijkschouwer. Deze stuurt een door de arts opgesteld verslag door naar een van vijf regionale toetsingscommissies (bestaande uit een medicus, een ethicus en een jurist). De commissie toetst het handelen van de arts aan de zorgvuldigheidscriteria. Als de commissie oordeelt dat de arts zorgvuldig heeft gehandeld, is daarmee de zaak afgedaan. Is dit niet het geval dat stuurt de commissie haar oordeel aan het Openbaar Ministerie en aan de Inspecteur voor de Gezondheidszorg. De arts kan dan alsnog vervolgd worden.
Hierna zijn enkele rechterlijke uitspraken opgenomen die van belang zijn geweest in het ontwikkelen van de zorgvuldigheidseisen. Alle zaken speelden voordat de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding van kracht werd.

*Euthanasiewet*
De volledige tekst van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding zoals in 2001 gepubliceerd in het Staatsblad van het Koninkrijk der Nederlanden onder nummer 194 is te lezen op http://www.nvve.nl/nvve2/pagina.asp?...892#staatsblad deze wet in in werking getreden op 1 april 2002.

*Zorgvuldigheidseisen*
De zorgvuldigheidseisen zoals die zijn vastgelegd in de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding, hoofdstuk II, artikel 2, punt 1, houden in dat de arts:
1. de overtuiging heeft gekregen dat er sprake was van een vrijwillig en weloverwogen verzoek van de patiënt,
2. de overtuiging heeft gekregen dat er sprake was van uitzichtloos en ondraaglijk lijden van de patiënt,
3. de patiënt heeft voorgelicht over de situatie waarin deze zich bevond en over diens vooruitzichten,
4. met de patiënt tot de overtuiging is gekomen dat er voor de situatie waarin deze zich bevond geen redelijke andere oplossing was,
5. ten minste één andere, onafhankelijke arts heeft geraadpleegd, die de patiënt heeft gezien en schriftelijk zijn oordeel heeft gegeven over de zorgvuldigheidseisen, bedoeld in de onderdelen a tot en met d, en
6. de levensbeëindiging of hulp bij zelfdoding medisch zorgvuldig heeft uitgevoerd. 

*Wet op de Geneeskundige Behandelingsovereenkomst*
In het Burgelijke Wetboek, boek 7, staat in afdeling 5 de Wet op de Geneeskundige Behandelingsovereenkomst (WGBo). Deze wet regelt in een aantal artikelen de rechten en plichten van patiënten en behandelaars. De wet heeft de bijnaam 'De Patiëntenwet'. De wet regelt bijvoorbeeld het recht op informatie over een behandeling of onderzoek, de geheimhoudingsplicht door de hulpverleners en het behandeldossier.
Artikel 450 handelt over de toestemmingsvereiste van patiënten voor iedere behandeling of onderzoek. Als een patiënt die toestemming niet geeft, mag de behandling of onderzoek geen doorgang vinden.
1. Voor verrichtingen ter uitvoering van een behandelingsovereenkomst is de toestemming van de patiënt vereist.
2. Indien het geval waarin een patiënt van 16 jaar en ouder niet in staat kan worden geacht tot een redelijke waardering van zijn belangen ter zake, worden door de hulpverlener en een persoon bedoeld in de leden 2 en 3 van artikel 465, de kennelijke opvattingen van de patiënt, geuit in schriftelijke vorm toen deze tot bedoelde redelijke waardering nog in staat was en inhoudende een weigering van toestemming als bedoeld in lid 1, opgevolgd. 
De hulpverlener kan hiervan afwijken indien hij daartoe gegronde redenen aanwezig acht.
Uit deze tekst blijkt dat een wilsbeschikking aangaande het weigeren van een behandeling, opgesteld ten tijde dat iemand wilsbekwaam was, blijft gelden indien hij wilsonbekwaam wordt. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval als iemand in coma raakt of dement wordt. De NVVE heeft een standaard Behandelverbod, waarmee de drager kan aangeven welke behandelingen hij weigert. De standaard tekst biedt ook veel ruimte voor individuele wensen van de drager.

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*In artikel 446 van de WGBo wordt onder 'behandelingen' verstaan:*
* Alle verrichtingen - het onderzoeken en het geven van raad daaronder begrepen- die rechtstreeks betrekking hebben op een persoon en de bedoeling hebben hem van een ziekte te genezen, hem voor het ontstaan van een ziekte te behoeden of zijn gezondheidstoestand, te beoordelen, dan wel verloskundige bijstand te verlenen.
* Tot de behandelingen worden mede gerekend het in het kader daarvan verplegen en verzorgen van de patiënt .... 
In artikel 465 van de WGBo is geregeld wie er namens de patiënt mag optreden indien de patiënt hiertoe zelf niet meer in staat is. De NVVE noemt deze mensen 'gevolmachtigden'. Met een apart formulier de (volmachtverklaring) kan een ieder zo mensen benoemen waarvan hij denkt dat die zijn belangen goed zullen behartigen en beslissingen zal nemen in de lijn der gedachten van de persoon zelf.
Indien een meerderjarige patiënt niet in staat kan worden geacht tot een redelijke waardering van zijn belangen ter zake, niet onder curatele staat of ten behoeve van hem niet het mentorschap is ingesteld, worden de verplichtingen die voor de hulpverleners uit deze afdeling jegens de patiënt voorvloeien, door de hulpverlener nagekomen jegens de persoon die daartoe schriftelijk door de patiënt is gemachtigd in zijn plaats op te treden. Ontbreekt zodanig persoon, of treedt deze niet op, dan worden de verplichtingen nagekomen jegens de echtgenoot of andere levensgezel van de patiënt, tenzij deze persoon dat niet wenst, dan wel, indien ook zodanige persoon ontbreekt, jegens een ouder, een kind, broer of zus van de patiënt ,tenzij deze persoon dat niet wenst.
Al eerste vertegenwoordiger van de patiënt geldt de curator of de mentor, dan de schriftelijk gevolmachtigde, dan de partner, dan een ouder, kind, broer of zus. Daar een curator en mentor in veel gevallen niet aanwezig zijn, is de schriftelijk gevolmachtigde een belangrijk persoon en komt deze voor eventuele familie.

*Medische Informatie*
Iedere arts en verpleegkundige kan vroeg of laat geconfronteerd worden met de vraag om euthanasie. Per jaar worden er ongeveer 10.000 verzoeken aan artsen gedaan en ongeveer drie keer zoveel mensen bespreken hun euthanasiewens alvast met hun arts. 

*Artsen*
Iedere arts kan vroeg of laat geconfronteerd worden met de vraag om euthanasie. Per jaar worden er ongeveer 10.000 verzoeken gedaan en ongeveer drie keer zoveel mensen bespreken hun (euthanasie)wens (alvast) met hun arts. Euthanasie is geen recht, een patiënt verzoekt de arts hierom.
De NVVE pleit ervoor, evenals de KNMG dat wanneer een arts principiële bezwaren heeft tegen euthanasie, hij dat in een zo vroeg stadium aan de patiënt kenbaar maakt en de patiënt in contact brengt met een arts die daar anders over denkt. De NVVE adviseert haar leden ook om hun wensen zo vroeg mogelijk te bespreken en de arts zo de gelegenheid te geven zijn ideeën te ventileren. Op die manier wordt voorkomen dat arts en patiënt pas in een laat(ste) stadium op de hoogte raken van elkaars meningen en dan mogelijk voor het feit komen te staan dat verwijzing naar een andere arts (bijna) onmogelijk is.
*Definities*
Euthanasie: het opzettelijk levensbeëindigend handelen door een ander dan de betrokkene op diens uitdrukkelijk verzoek
Hulp bij zelfdoding: het behulpzaam zijn van een ander bij zijn of haar zelfdoding
Onder euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding vallen niet:
* staken van een medisch zinloze behandeling
* nalaten van een behandeling op verzoek van de patiënt
* terminale sedatie en terminale pijnbestrijding (palliatieve sedatie) 
*Wetgeving*
Sinds de in werking getreden Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding op 1 april 2002 zijn de artikelen 293 en 294 in het Wetboek van Strafrecht als volgt gewijzigd.
Artikel 293
1. Hij die opzettelijk het leven van een ander op diens uitdrukkelijk en ernstig verlangen beëindigt, wordt gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste twaalf jaren of geldboete van de vijfde categorie (= maximaal  45.000,-).
2. Het in het eerste lid bedoelde feit is niet strafbaar, indien het is begaan door een arts die daarbij voldoet aan de zorgvuldigheidseisen, bedoeld in artikel 2 van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding en hiervan mededeling doet aan de gemeentelijke lijkschouwer overeenkomstig artikel 7, tweede lid, van de Wet op de lijkbezorging. 
Artikel 294
1. Hij die opzettelijk een ander tot zelfdoding aanzet, wordt, indien de zelfdoding volgt, gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste drie jaren of geldboete van de vierde categorie (= maximaal  11.250,-).
2. Hij die opzettelijk een ander bij zelfdoding behulpzaam is of hem de middelen daartoe verschaft, wordt, indien de zelfdoding volgt, gestraft met een gevangenisstraf van ten hoogste drie jaren of geldboete van de vierde categorie.
Artikel 293, tweede lid, is van overeenkomstige toepassing. 
Aandachtspunten bij euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding
Aandachtspunten bij euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding is een stappenplan dat als doel heeft een handvat te zijn voor artsen, wanneer een verzoek tot actief levensbeëindigend handelen (euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding) wordt gedaan. Uitgaande van de bekende statistieken komt zulk handelen zo weinig voor, dat naast goede voorbereiding in algemene zin, ook bezinning op de te nemen stappen bij een concreet verzoek van belang is voor een uitvoering, die bij verzoeker (nabestaanden) en bij uitvoerder geen vervelende gedachtes achterlaat.

*Aandachtspunten bij euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding een handvat voor artsen aan wie een verzoek om euthanasie is gedaan*
*Inleiding*
Er is aan u verzocht euthanasie uit te voeren of hulp bij zelfdoding te verlenen (verder als euthanasie genoemd) en u overweegt het verzoek in te willigen. Deze lijst dient als handvat voor artsen. Naast een bezinning op het verzoek en het besluit, is een goede voorbereiding nodig op de te nemen praktische stappen bij een concreet verzoek om euthanasie. Is uw kennis nog wel up-to-date? Zie hiervoor de websites en brochures van KNMG, KNMP en de NVVE.
Voor het geven van goede levenseinde-zorg, inclusief euthanasie, is het van belang dat u weet hoe de (terminale) thuiszorg is geregeld, welke consulent palliatieve zorg er gebeld kan worden, welke hospices er zijn, hoe de SCEN-arts bereikbaar is, en hoe de apotheek en collegas tegenover euthanasie staan. En weet u welke patiënten in het bezit zijn van een wilsverklaring? Worden die wilsverklaringen regelmatig met u besproken? Staat het op uw agenda om daar zelf regelmatig op terug te komen?
Als het moment van een verzoek om euthanasie daar is, dient u bedacht te zijn op een aantal zaken. Vaak wordt op bedekte wijze een verzoek aan de orde gesteld. Wees van uw kant duidelijk over wat u wel en wat u niet wilt/kunt doen in dezen. Doe geen toezeggingen waar u later spijt van kunt krijgen. Exploreer tijdig de vraag: waarom, wat en hoe? Betrek de naasten er waar mogelijk bij, maar bespreek een en ander ook een keer onder vier ogen met de patiënt. En als duidelijk is wat wordt gevraagd en wat u hebt toegezegd te gaan doen, besteed dan aandacht aan de voorlichting. Spreek uitgebreid en in begrijpelijke taal over de mogelijkheden van palliatieve zorg, inclusief
palliatieve sedatie. Bespreek alle randvoorwaarden en de zorgvuldigheidseisen voor euthanasie of hulp bij zelfdoding. Leg daarbij alle afspraken vast in het dossier.

*Voorbereiding*
 Overleg met collegae (counseling), consulent palliatieve zorg (deskundigheid), SCEN-arts (steun en formele consultatie);
 Zoek bij problemen bemiddeling (collega, SCEN-arts, NVVE);
 Doe geen definitieve toezegging aan de patiënt voor u het advies van de SCEN-arts heeft;
 Zorg voor een goede overdracht en of waarneming bij (onverwachte)afwezigheid;
 Werk zo nodig samen met betrokken hulpverleners, (wijk)verpleging en eventueel geestelijke verzorging;
 Maak afspraken met de SCEN-arts en de apotheek;
 Informeer de gemeentelijk lijkschouwer (GLS) over het voorgenomen tijdstip;
 Maak afspraken met patiënt en familie over de praktische gang van zaken bij de
uitvoering;
 Werk het dossier bij en vul alvast en voor zover mogelijk het modelverslag in.

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Uitvoering*
 Tevoren palpabele venen opzoeken en op huid aantekenen; eventueel tevoren Venflon® naald of een infuus (door verpleegkundigen laten) inbrengen;
 Euthanatica zelf bij de apotheek ophalen, of door apotheker zelf laten bezorgen in de praktijk;
 Zorg eerder voor te veel dan te weinig euthanatica;
 Euthanatica (bij voorkeur thuis) opzuigen of klaarmaken;
 Zorg dat u niet wordt gestoord (telefoon; bereikbaarheid, deurbel);
 Check vlak voor uitvoering nogmaals bij de patiënt of dit is wat hij of zij wil;
 Overweeg premedicatie met een benzodiazepine als de patiënt het moment niet wil meemaken.
 Pas de euthanasie toe (intraveneus: bolus of infuus) of biedt de hulp bij zelfdoding (oraal):
_Bolustechniek (intraveneus)_
1. coma-inductie met barbituraat;
2. check of coma diep is (pijnprikkel);
3. toedienen spierrelaxans.
*Infuustechniek (intraveneus)*
1. los euthanatica (barbituraat en spierrelaxans) apart op in fysiologisch zout
2. controleer of infuus goed doorloopt
3. sluit zakje met barbituraat aan en laat inlopen
4. check of coma diep is (pijnprikkel)
5. spoel infuus door
6. sluit zakje met spierrelaxans aan en laat inlopen
*Oraal*
1. geef vanaf 24 uur tevoren 3-4 daags antibraakmiddel;
2. overhandig de barbituraatdrank;
3. blijf aanwezig of in directe (bereikbare) nabijheid tot het overlijden;
4. indien na afgesproken tijd (2-5 uur) dood nog niet is ingetreden, check of coma aanwezig is;
5. dien alsnog intraveneus spierrelaxans toe.
Zie voor exacte aanwijzingen de KNMP Standaard Euthanatica 2007.
 Blijf in de buurt tot dood is ingetreden en stel deze vast;
 Meld de niet-natuurlijke dood bij de GLS;
 Verwijder ingebrachte naalden pas na komst GLS en bewaar de gebruikte ampullen;
 Completeer het dossier en modelverslag in afwachting van de komst van de GLS;
 Overhandig de GLS het modelverslag, het consultatieverslag van (SCEN) consulent, eventueel de wilsverklaring van de patiënt en de [relevante] delen van het medisch dossier;
 Retourneer de niet-gebruikte middelen en lege ampullen aan de apotheek.

*Nazorg*
 Direct nabespreken met betrokkenen;
 Afspraak voor na-visite;
 Zorg voor de eigen (!) emotionele opvang.

*Informatie*
Over (vrijwel) al het bovenstaande is informatie te vinden op:
www.knmg.nl, www.knmp.nl, www.nvve.nl, www.napc.palliatief.nl,
www.venvn.nl, www.ikcnet.nl, www.minvws.nl, www.minjus.nl en
www.toetsingscommissieseuthanasie.nl.
© knmg-nvve april 2009

*Verpleegkundigen*
De uitvoering van euthanasie is een niet te delegeren, medische handeling. Verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden zijn vaak wel degelijk betrokken bij euthanasie. Zij zijn het die als eerste van patiënten horen dat "het zo niet meer hoeft"; dat "dit toch geen leven is" of nog directer, "kunt u mij niet helpen broeder?" Voor verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden is dus van belang dat zij op de hoogte zijn van (on)mogelijkheden en hun eigen positie binnen dit proces. Deze pagina bevat direct voor verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden relevante informatie.

*Wetgeving*
Euthanasie is het opzettelijk levensbeëindigend handelen door een ander dan de betrokkene op diens verzoek. Zo is dit gedefinieerd door de Staatscommissie voor euthanasie, die in 1985 door het toenmalige kabinet de opdracht kreeg duidelijkheid te verschaffen in de discussies over euthanasie. Sindsdien wordt die definitie overal in Nederland gehanteerd. Gegeven deze definitie, dan zal duidelijk zijn dat de volgende punten niet onder euthanasie vallen:
* _Staken of niet starten van een (medische) behandeling die naar heersend medisch inzicht zinloos is._ Een behandeling die volgens artsen voor een patiënt geen enkele zin meer heeft, wordt gestaakt of niet gestart. Het sterven kan intreden, de natuur zijn gang gaan. Dit is uiteraard iets anders dan het sterven forceren, door het toedienen van een euthanaticum zoals bij euthanasie het geval is.
* _Staken of niet starten van een (medische) behandeling omdat er geen toestemming voor is._ Sinds de WGBo is er voor (ingrijpende) behandelingen toestemming nodig. het kan zijn dat de patiënt in een wilsverklaringen (bijvoorbeeld het behandelverbod) heeft vastgelegd dat hij/zij bepaalde behandelingen weigert. In principe mogen deze dan niet uitgevoerd worden. Het kan ook zijn dat een vertegenwoordiger van de patiënt geen toestemming geeft voor een behandeling. Dit geldt evenzwaar als de toestemming van de patiënt.
* _Palliatieve sedatie_ Onder palliatieve sedatie verstaat de NVVE de combinatie van terminale pijnbestrijding en terminale sedatie. Er wordt gebruik gemaakt van zowel morfine tegen pijn en/of benauwdheid, als van Dormicum tegen angst en onrust. Er wordt geen voedsel en vocht meer langs natuurlijke weg ingenomen en ook niet meer kunstmatig toegediend. De patiënt overlijdt uiteindelijk aan zijn aandoening. Ook palliatieve sedatie is normaal medisch handelen en heeft niets van doen met euthanasie. 
Steeds moet men in het achterhoofd houden dat het bij euthanasie gaat om vier punten:
* Opzettelijk levensbeëindigend handelen
* op uitdrukkelijk verzoek van de
* patiënt zelf
* door een ander. 
Euthanasie heeft maar één doel: de (door de patiënt gewenste) dood. Alle andere genoemde mogelijke beslissingen rond het levenseinde hebben de bedoeling de dood niet tegen te houden. Leven niet verlengen is iets anders dan leven beëindigen.
Waarom we hier zo over uitwijden is omdat er veel misverstanden zijn in de praktijk over wat nou wel en niet euthanasie is. Sinds de invoering van de Wet toetsing levensbeëindiging op verzoek en hulp bij zelfdoding op 1 april 2002 zijn artsen niet meer strafbaar als ze zich houden aan de, in deze wet gestelde, zorgvuldigheidseisen.
Alle andere genoemde beslissingen worden gezien als medisch zorgvuldig handelen.
De wet BIG geeft verpleegkundigen de mogelijkheid op verzoek en onder verantwoordelijkheid van een arts, handelingen uit te voeren die niet strikt verpleegkundig zijn, de zogenaamde 'voorbehouden handelingen'. Volgens het Hof is deze bepaling 'niet rechtstreeks van toepassing op de uitvoeringshandelingen van euthanasie'. In 1995 veroordeelde het Hof te Leeuwarden een Groningse verpleegkundige die, met instemming en onder aanwezigheid van een arts, de dodelijke injectie gaf aan een doodzieke vriend van haar. De arts werd niet vervolgd, de verpleegkundige wel, hoewel zij uiteindelijk geen straf opgelegd kreeg.

*De rol van verpleegkundigen en verzorgden*
De betrokkenheid van verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden bij patiënten die om euthanasie vragen is een gegeven. Van hieruit dienen zij bij de besluitvorming betrokken te worden, zo schrijft de artsenorganisatie de KNMG in haar 'Herziene standpunt inzake euthanasie'. Het is belangrijk dat de taken duidelijk omschreven en afgestemd worden en dat niemand verplichtingen krijgt opgelegd.
Het is belangrijk dat er binnen een team gesproken kan worden over euthanasie en andere beslissingen rond het levenseinde én dat men van elkaar weet hoe men hier over denkt. Daarvoor is het onontbeerlijk, dat ieder teamlid ook zelf weet hij of zij tegenover euthanasie staat. Dat helpt als een patiënt dit onderwerp ter sprake brengt.
Verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden zijn bij uitstek in staat continuïteit van zorg te bieden. Zij zijn vaak goed op de hoogte van wat de patiënt doet, denkt en voelt. Deze informatie is belangrijk om in te kunnen schatten of het een vrijwillig en weloverwogen verzoek om euthanasie is. Als dit niet het geval is, kan een arts niet over gaan tot euthanasie zonder in problemen te komen volgens de geldende zorgvuldigheidscriteria. Goede verslaglegging door verplegenden en verzorgenden over gesprekken of observaties met betrekking tot euthanasie kan achteraf van groot belang zijn. Ook op de besluitvorming kan deze verslaglegging bijzondere invloed hebben.
Doordat verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden de patiënt meer meemaken, vertelt de patiënt zijn ideeën over euthanasie soms eerder aan hen dan aan de arts. Soms wil de patiënt door het onderwerp aan te kaarten bij verplegend personeel als het ware oefenen met het uitspreken van die gedachten, zonder dat daar direct consequenties aan vast zitten. De patiënt denkt als het ware hardop.
Als de patiënt echt wil dat er iets met die gedachte/wens gedaan wordt, zal de verplegende of verzorgende de patiënt duidelijk moeten maken dat de arts de enige is die eventueel euthanasie kan uitvoeren. De patiënt zal er met de arts (ook) over moeten spreken. De verpleegkundige of verzorgende kan de patiënt helpen deze wensen concreet te formuleren.
Hoewel de media vaak aandacht besteden aan euthanasie, zijn er nogal wat misverstanden over dit onderwerp. Misverstanden bij patiënten, maar ook bij artsen en verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden en bij familie van patiënten. Als spil van de dagelijkse zorg, en daardoor vaak aanspreekpunt, is het goed als verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden goed op de hoogte zijn van de juiste procedures en regels. Ook kunnen zij, desgewenst of gevraagd, patiënten en familie wijzen op instanties die zich bezighouden op het gebied van euthanasie en hulp bij zelfdoding.
De uitvoering van euthanasie is volledig voorbehouden aan artsen. Daaronder vallen ook het klaarmaken/oplossen van euthanatica en 'aanhangen' van de klaargemaakte oplossingen. Een arts helpen met bijvoorbeeld het afplakken van een infuus is een ander verhaal. Bedenk dat de arts, mits die zorgvuldig handelt, niet strafbaar is en de verpleegkundige of verzorgende wel!

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Bezwaren*
*Bezwaren van de instelling*
Steeds meer zorginstellingen hebben hun beleid inzake euthanasie vastgelegd. Dit is duidelijk voor medewerkers en voor patiënten. Het is belangrijk dat verpleegkundigen en verzorgenden op de hoogte zijn van dit protocol. Op die manier zijn zij op de hoogte van de procedures die in de instelling gevolgd moeten worden en de procedures bij verschillen in inzichten. Bovendien kan het wel of niet mogelijk zijn van euthanasie binnen een instelling een afweging zijn om een baan te accepteren bij de betreffende instelling.
De NVVE adviseert haar leden voor opname navraag naar het protocol te doen, zodat zij weten waar ze aan toe zijn. Daar is natuurlijk niet altijd tijd voor (bijvoorbeeld een spoedopname). Op verzoek kan de verpleegkundige of verzorgende de patiënt op de hoogte brengen van dit protocol.
*Bezwaren tegen het inwilligen van een verzoek om euthanasie*
Het kan zijn dat een verpleegkundige of verzorgende op principiële gronden euthanasie afwijst. Dat is een keus die alleen maar gerespecteerd kan worden. Het zal inhouden dat de betreffende verpleegkundige of verzorgende ook op geen enkele manier mee kan werken aan dit verzoek. Het is zorgvuldig om de patiënt dit te vertellen en deze, desgewenst, in contact te brengen met een collega die daar anders over denkt. De dagelijkse zorg mag op geen enkele manier in gevaar komen, die mag ook niet geweigerd worden. Een ieder kan zich echter op grond van gewetensbezwaren onttrekken aan het besluitvormingsproces. Dit heeft geen verdere consequenties voor het verdere functioneren van de verpleegkundige en verzorgende.
Het kan ook zijn dat de verpleegkundige of verzorgende in een individueel geval niet overtuigd is van de wens om euthanasie. In dat geval zal dat duidelijk gemaakt moeten worden aan de anderen die bij de besluitvorming betrokken zijn. Als de verpleegkundige of verzorgende het gevoel heeft dat er niet volgens de geldende richtlijnen wordt gehandeld, is het goed dit eerst aan te kaarten bij de betrokkenen. Er kan immers sprake zijn van een misverstand of van een gebrek aan alle informatie. Als dat niets oplost, kan het aangekaart worden bij derden, bijvoorbeeld de direct leidinggevende, een andere arts, de vertrouwenscommissie... in alle gevallen geldt dat de betrokken arts over verder stappen geïnformeerd moet worden. Pas op voor rigoreuze stappen in een eerste stadium, commotie is eerder veroorzaakt dan weer vergeten.
[*Bezwaren tegen het afwijzen van een verzoek*
Een gewetensbezwaar kan ook andersom ontstaan: een verpleegkundige of verzorgende vindt de afwijzing van een euthanasieverzoek 'onterecht'. 'Onterecht', want er is geen recht op euthanasie, maar indien een verzoek wordt afgewezen en de patiënt 'voldoet aan de geldende criteria', dan kan een afwijzing als 'onterecht' voelen. De KNMG en de Inspectie voor Volksgezondheid vindt eigenlijk dat een arts de patiënt dan moet verwijzen of moet meewerken aan het zoeken naar een andere arts. Dit gebeurt niet altijd. Als verpleegkundige of verzorgende kun je de patiënt ook op deze mogelijkheid wijzen.

*Enkele nuttige adressen*
V&VN (Verpleegkundigen & Verzorgenden Nederland)
Churchilllaan 11, 3527 GV Utrecht
Postbus 8212, 3503 RE Utrecht
Tel. 030-291.90.50
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.venvn.nl

NU'91 (beroepsorganisatie van de verpleging en verzorging)
Bernadottelaan 11, 3527 GA Utrecht
Postbus 6001, 3503 PA Utrecht
Tel. 030-296.41.44
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: www.nu91-leden.nl

*EHBO/BHV
Informatie voor docenten over niet-reanimerenpenning*
Veel leden van de NVVE zijn in het bezit van een niet-reanimerenpenning. Daarom heeft de vereniging voor docenten EHBO en BHV informatiemateriaal samengesteld.
Deze informatie bevat een afbeelding van de penning en onder meer uitleg over waarom een niet-reanimerenpenning moet worden gerespecteerd én hoe gecontroleerd wordt of de penning niet door een derde wordt aangevraagd.
Bij het materiaal hoort ook de brochure Toelichting bij de wilsverklaringen op de wilsverklaringen en de informatiefolder Wat de NVVE voor u kan betekenen. Als u deze informatie per post toegestuurd wilt krijgen, zijn de kosten  5,-
Ook bestaat de mogelijkheid om een voorbeeldpenning te bestellen. Het informatiemateriaal inclusief de penning kost  40,-

*Wilsverklaringen*
In de wilsverklaringen van de NVVE kunt u aangegeven wat uw wensen zijn omtrent uw levenseinde. De verklaringen zijn alleen door leden van de NVVE aan te vragen en worden steeds geleverd met een uitgebreide handleiding en richtlijnen voor het invullen. Mocht het invullen van de verklaringen toch nog problemen opleveren, dan kunnen de Telefoondienst of de Ledenondersteuningsdienst hierbij behulpzaam zijn. De wilsverklaringen zijn in oktober 2006 opnieuw uitgegeven en aangepast aan de wetgeving, gebruikersgemak en hebben ruimte voor individuele keuzes.
De NVVE heeft verschillende wilsverklaringen: een euthanasieverzoek, een behandelverbod en een volmacht. Daarnaast zijn de niet-reanimerenpenning en de bijsluiter bij het Europees Medisch Paspoort ontwikkeld.
De wilsverklaringen zijn alleen door leden te bestellen en daarom niet op deze site daadwerkelijk te downloaden. 

*Euthanasieverzoek*
Dit document is van groot belang! Hiermee geeft de drager van de verklaring precies aan onder welke omstandigheden hij graag zou willen dat de arts euthanasie bij hem uitvoert. Het is een verzoek aan de arts. De formulering van de verklaring is dusdanig opgesteld dat er geen twijfels zijn over de wensen van de drager.
Het document is zo belangrijk, omdat de arts hiermee achteraf kan aantonen dat het het verzoek van de drager was en niet iets dat hij zelf heeft bedacht. Daarmee voldoet hij aan een belangrijk deel van de zorgvuldigheidseisen die in de wet worden gesteld aan artsen die ingaan op een verzoek om euthanasie. Met dit document bespaart u uw arts een hoop problemen achteraf, en daarmee vergroot u uw kansen dat de arts uw wens ook uitvoert. Er bestaat immers geen recht op euthanasie. Ook niet met een verklaring! 
Bij het euthanasieverzoek is de Bijzondere clausule dementie als aparte verklaring toegevoegd. Hierin kunt u aangeven waarom voor u het leven in een gevorderd stadium van dementie ondraaglijk is en u uw arts om euthanasie verzoekt.

*Behandelverbod*
De Wet op de Geneeskundige Behandelingsovereenkomst (WGBo) regelt dat wilsbekwame mensen vanaf 16 jaar en ouder niet tegen hun zin behandeld kunnen worden. Ook niet als door weigering van een behandeling de dood sneller intreedt. In situaties dat u uw wil niet meer kenbaar kan maken, en u heeft deze eerder schriftelijk vastgelegd, dan gelden de in die verklaring opgenomen wensen! Daarom is het behandelverbod van enorme waarde.
Een arts kan euthanasie weigeren, maar een ieder kan toch het heft in handen houden door levensrekkende behandelingen te weigeren. In de verklaring kunt u bijvoorbeeld aangeven of en hoelang u behandeld wilt worden indien u in coma raakt, of onder welke omstandigheden u alleen nog behandeling wil die erop gericht is pijn en ongemak te bestrijden.
Door zelf uw wensen tijdig op schrift te stellen en deze kenbaar te maken aan uw arts en naaste familie, voorkomt u dat anderen over u beslissen op momenten dat u dat zelf niet meer kunt. Niet alleen kunnen er dan besluiten genomen worden die u wellicht zelf niet gewild had, het is ook heel belastend voor naasten om dergelijke besluiten te nemen.
Bij het behandelverbod is de clausule 'Voltooid leven' apart toegevoegd. Dit onderdeel is alleen bedoeld voor degenen die ervan overtuigd zijn dat hun leven is afgerond/voltooid en elke mogelijkheid willen aangrijpen om te sterven.

*Volmacht*
Een arts is volgens de WGBo verplicht u informatie te verstrekken over een voorgestelde behandeling of onderzoek, op basis waarvan u dan kunt beslissen of u dat wel of niet wilt. Voor situaties waarin u hier zelf niet meer over kunt beslissen, kunt u schriftelijk iemand aanwijzen die namens u optreedt. Dit kan een familielid zijn of uw partner, het kan echter ook een "buitenstaander" zijn, een vriend of vriendin bijvoorbeeld. Het is van groot belang dat u iemand machtigt waarvan u denkt dat die zal opkomen voor hetgeen u zelf wenst. Volgens de WGBo is uw gevolmachtigde degene die, samen met de arts uiteraard, beslist over behandelingen. Als de gevolmachtigde zegt dat een behandeling niet door mag gaan of gestopt moet worden, en bijv. uw partner of kind is het daar mee oneens, dan zal toch de wens van de gevolmachtigde geschieden! De wens van de gevolmachtigde wordt beschouwd als de uwe.
Met de NVVE-volmacht kunt u een gemachtigde officieel aanwijzen en tevens een plaatsvervanger benoemen. Deze plaatsvervanger treedt alleen op bij afwezigheid van de gevolmachtigde.
U kunt, om wat voor reden dan ook, altijd wijzigingen aanbrengen in uw benoeming. Het is niet nodig een gevolmachtigde bij de notaris vast te leggen. Wel is het zeer raadzaam uw huisarts op de hoogte te brengen en hen een kopie van de Volmacht te geven. 

*Niet-reanimerenpenning*
Sommige mensen willen niet gereanimeerd worden. Het is van belang dat artsen en reddingwerkers tijdig op de hoogte raken van deze wens. De NVVE heeft daarvoor een niet-reanimerenpenning ontwikkeld. Als u deze penning draagt, zal dit altijd opgemerkt worden bij reanimatie. Volgens de WGBo mag u dan in principe niet gereanimeerd worden.
Deze penning is een op zichzelf staande verklaring, voorzien van pasfoto, handtekening, naam en geboortedatum en hiermee volledig rechtsgeldig. 

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Bijsluiter Europees medisch paspoort*
De Staatsdrukkerij geeft het Europees medisch paspoort (EMP) uit: een klein boekwerkje waarin persoonlijke gegevens over gezondheid en ziekte kunnen worden genoteerd. Ook staat erin vermeld wie de behandelend arts is en wie er in dringende gevallen kunnen worden gewaarschuwd.
Het paspoort is verkrijgbaar bij huisartsen, apotheken, medisch specialisten, GGD's, patiëntenverenigingen en medische hulpdiensten.
Het EMP is opgesteld in acht talen: Deens, Duits, Engels, Frans, Italiaans, Nederlands, Spaans en Zweeds
In het paspoort is geen ruimte opgenomen voor de wensen omtrent het levenseinde. Daarom heeft de NVVE bijsluiters gemaakt, die kunnen worden ingevuld en ondertekend en als bijlage worden toegevoegd aan het EMP.

Vorbeelden en prijzen van euthanasieverzoek, clausule dementie, behandelverbod, clausule voltooid leven, volmachtformulier en niet-reanimeringpenning zijn als .pdf (bestandje) te vinden op http://www.nvve.nl/nvve2/pagina.asp?pagkey=72063#EV

_(Bron; nvve.nl)_

----------

